# Lighting For Tank



## Tom H. (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm going to be upgrading my 75 gallon to a 150 gallon soon and I want to get some of the accessories I'm going to need now. The tank is going to be 60" long. Does anyone have a specific brand of lighting fixture they would recommend? I will have a few live plants but they will mostly require low light. Would it make sense to get something that has the option of being dimmed, if something like that exists? I only ask because my Caribes are not big fans of bright light. Thanks for any input you can offer.


----------

